# Vineyards / Winery's in South of France?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know of any Vinyards around the south of France area?

We are passing through to Spain from Greece in a couple of weeks and back in 2008 we visited Cave Cleebourg as part of the French Passion scheme. It was great to be able to taste all the wines and then be able go sleep outside overnight as we'd forgotten to use the spittoon :roll: :lol: 

I'm not even sure if this is a Wine area, but it is an experience we would like to repeat. Have had a quick look at our (out of date) French Passion book but can't see anything obvious at a glance.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Addie, I don't know how old your FP book is but in the 2010+ ones all sites have a symbol to show what they are. eg farm, Vineyard, Independent wine grower. The maps also show the site locations and all the vineyards tend to be clustered together. There are loads on your route and I would not pick out and individual one or post it publicly.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Addie,

Theres one in the database near Uzes ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5122

Pete


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

You might be able to find one if you look hard enough! :twisted: 

Just one southern France wine region, Languedoc, produces 45% of all of the wine in France, and has twice the number of hectares under vines as the whole of Australia.

We had a great time in the Languedoc region in September tasting and buying wine.

Couple of suggestions:

Stay at the huge Aire at Gruissan (coast near Narbonne) and visit the Cave Cooperative.

Stay at or near near Carcassonne and visit the Cave Cooperative at Capendu - or you could do that from Grissan too. Try the 2010 Vin de Pays de Cathares at about €3 a bottle -ready to drink now, no need to lay down. 

Most of the Caves have Rose at about €1 - €1.50 a litre if you take a container to fill up. Red is usually about 25C dearer!

Have fun!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Surely the idea behind France Passion is to have a current (2011) book to be able to use the scheme. If people don't buy the book the scheme will collapse. 

bigfrank3


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Try the Chateauneuf du Pape FP site, you don't have to be a member. Its called Chateau Maucouil. Lovely spot with water. In the South Rhone, expensive wine, but seriously good stuff, and views.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

bigfrank3 said:


> Surely the idea behind France Passion is to have a current (2011) book to be able to use the scheme. If people don't buy the book the scheme will collapse.
> 
> bigfrank3


Frank - you misinterpret my post entirely. Many of the larger commercial vinyards (such as Cave Cleebourg) have a dedicated area for motorhomes irrespective of the Passion scheme. I wouldn't dream of turning up to a small independent expecting an over night stay without a valid one but many of the larger ones operate their own outside of the scheme and it was a larger, busier one I was after - with their own bar or suchlike.

Our 2010 book has expired without us having an opportunity to use it and we're currently in Greece so have no unlikely to be able to pick up a 2011 book until we get home in March.

Thanks for the other input - some good suggestions


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

To Addie 
It just goes to show how I can read something and get the wrong end of the stick. I'm glad I didn't say something I would have regretted, and if I have offended you then I am sorry.

bigfrank3


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

bigfrank3 said:


> To Addie
> It just goes to show how I can read something and get the wrong end of the stick. I'm glad I didn't say something I would have regretted, and if I have offended you then I am sorry.
> 
> bigfrank3


No worries Frank, never been accused of being tight by a fellow Yorkshireman before :lol:. We love French Passion, but quite fancied tasting some wines before deciding what to take down to the in-laws for Christmas in Spain. Obviously the tasting and driving don't mix!


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Cave Cooperative at St Chinian (Beziers 20miles) has some great wines and is about 10 mins walk from the municipal - failing which it's right next door to the rugby and football pitches so I'd be surprised if you weren't able to just park up on the spot - though I haven't tried. 

Similarly the municipal at Capestang nearby is no more than a couple of hundred yards from the cave - I was there in September and you could smell the wine from the site!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*winery*

Cooperatives De Grimaud

One here

One of the best Burgundies I have ever tasted Chorey le Beaune. Has many smaller family vineyards who welcome overnighters in Campervans.

TM


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Like Levvo001 we have visited have St Chinian, a couple of times in fact, and used the Cooperative to fill up 15L and 5L water containers of two nice reds.

This year, one was €1.10/litre which all the locals drink, and the "expensive" one was €1.70/litre. Both are great!   

Just LURVE the Languedoc region....!

Bon voyage

john


----------

